# Dive report 9-11-10



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Got out about 12 miles today, dove a couple of spots in less that 100ft of water, and all was great!

Water had blue tint, and had 60ft of vis at all depths.

Shot some video, but won't have time to post it for a few days.......
if you haven't seen the last few weeks videos....check out...
www.firefishvideo.com

We got a couple of lobster as well.:whistling:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks Scott!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Couple of lobster??? Holy crap!! Nice job Scott!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice "couple of lobsters". :notworthy:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a good day on the water......hidden under the "couple" of lobster pictured were a few good fish....Our buddy Mark got a nice black snapper and two nice flounder and I got three flounder with one of them being quite nice... The pic shows my "net" take home from the day including the flounder that measured over 24 inches long....The pic still doesn't do it justice...

Scott......If you had a full size truck & tailgate then we could have posted better pictures.....


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Way to rape those spots pics like that will get regs put on shovel nose


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

Have to agree with you Toner, I hit a site out of Destin Friday and could have taken twenty or more on one dive. I only took enough for dinner!!! We wonder why we can only take two snapper per day during a very short season, pics like this answer that question!!!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad, I gotta say I'm surprised by your post..... I guess your saying that the FWC cant read, because you were a part of a 46 lobster catch post a while back, you just didn't post pictures like we did. Didn't seem to bother you too much then.... you know better than to be calling people out like this...

In case you forgot, here is your posts on the thread:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/lots-lobster-47254/


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Woops i forgot about that post but if you read it i only got 9 which is about 5 more than i should have gotten we did over do it on that hole and now we don't see many on it any more so we now try be more conservative i wouldn't be supperised if we see stricter regs on them


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry man, that just wont do.......I didn't read any negative comments about TGB getting all those lobster that day or any other day, there are several posts about huge hauls of lobsters.. You only got nine, but I guess you should have been throwing Mickey's 19 dive 1 lobsters back overboard when he was on dive 2... Its great to have a difference of opinion, but you still shouldn't be calling people out like that, that not how we do things on here....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No shit, Maybe he is giving some to family members. If he is in the regs it shouldnt matter how many he has. A simple pm would work better. Good way to make youself look like an _________.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice lobsters and fish. :thumbup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn fine haul. I'm not mad just jealous. Cant wait for the video


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

what he(sbarrow) said.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

nice haul of bugs! 

I went to the store and got TONS of butter, just let me know when you want to trade butter for bugs... :whistling:

Seriously, I'm sure you guys ate well, way to go!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

To all haters::thumbdown:

Thank you for your 2 cents ....here is your change...I want those bugs to be there next year as well, so while I left more bugs that I took...my preservation policy is to not tell anyone where we got them.:thumbsup:
....I'm also not planning on releasing the video...sorry!

I by no means made it home with anywhere near even 1/3 of that catch, after I visited my less fortunate diving friends....which means that after all the diving days I lost to oil this year I'm still under what I usually get each season.

Way to go " no worryz " on smacking down that hippocritical BS!

To everyone else....Cheers!:thumbup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck of a haul, that fin sized flounder is a beast!


----------



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea , what a hypocritical dumb asses. I doubt there will ever be limits on shovel nose. Studies show divers account for less than 5% of take annually , Shrimpers by catch far more on an annual basis, and most are small juveniles. There are a lot more out there than people think, working under water with ROVs we've seen them piled up by the hundreds if not thousands.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Got the numbers on those spots?:whistling:
....just kidding, unless you want to share....
Are you working with Will Patterson on the ROV fish counts? Just Intrested in any information you might be able to share about these bugs. I have never seen much info on them....lifespan, groth rate, ect.


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

haters man, dont worry good work i swear im the only one who cant find those damn buggers


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

When you consider the number of people that hunt spiney lobster recreational and commercial, I am sure awesome hauls like this on shovel doesn't even come close. I imagine there will be limits on shovel in the future, but it will not be the result of large catches like this, and will not be based on any measurable science.

Nice catch! I too am jealous.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

firefish i tried to pm you but cant seem to do it. Would you send me a pm.


----------

